# going from jelly bean 4.1.1 back to ics 4.0.4



## mstieber1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

will flashing back to a ics rom or restoring a ics rom create any problems coming from jelly bean 4.1.1??


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely not - TWRP though. Can't comment on CWM


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

No problems with either twrp or cwm... just make sure you wipe/factory reset... sometimes you might have to wipe the sdcard (/data/media)


----------



## mstieber1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

OK thanks I have a few more question I tried TWRP recovery but when I tried to restore from there it would only restore system could you tell me if there is a option or setting I am missing for backing up and restoring everything like in CWM. Also am I able to flash the most current radio over this jelky bean ROM with out problems I have 1515.10.FA02/1515FA02 I think they are old...what is the most current VZW radios and will new ones be coming with jelly bean thanks again


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

When you create a backup in TWRP there's check boxes for what exactly you want to back up.

Usually system, data, and boot should be sufficient.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mstieber1980 said:


> OK thanks I have a few more question I tried TWRP recovery but when I tried to restore from there it would only restore system could you tell me if there is a option or setting I am missing for backing up and restoring everything like in CWM. Also am I able to flash the most current radio over this jelky bean ROM with out problems I have 1515.10.FA02/1515FA02 I think they are old...what is the most current VZW radios and will new ones be coming with jelly bean thanks again


These are all the radios available. New jb radios will either be leaked in a while or we will have to wait for the ota.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip/


----------

